# Elements of MAgic: Mythic Earth and summoners



## cgraph (Jun 29, 2013)

So, since the design space has moved on a bit since EOM: ME first came out, has anyone tried to integrate it with classes such as summoners?  Magus isn't so hard-- you can just have  traditional feat that prioritizes spells that benefit direct combat, but balancing the summoners eidelon with EOM might be a bit more trickly.  Anyone try this?


----------

